# Maratac Watches?



## OmegaDP (Dec 17, 2013)

I have come across references to Maratac watches of late. References like a forum favourite, etc. 

I am looking for thoughts and impressions and where exactly to find their line up of watches?

Thanks,


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi!

I just bought my first Maratac a few weeks ago. It's a fantastic watch. They're only available from the manufacturer Countycomm.com (although some folks have found them on eBay or Massdrop, their website is the only authorized dealer I know of.

I picked up the Pilot ARC in 46mm.

http://countycomm.com/pilotarcc.html

You can see my thread on it here:

Incoming: Maratac Pilot ARC
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2737626

They're quite solid. Some folks here have had a problem with countycomm's service, but my experience was good, and recent feedback has been much better. It's a lot of watch for the money.

Cheers,
Chris










Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

So these are US only?


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Buramu said:


> So these are US only?


They say they only ship to US - but just shoot Mike an email before you order and he will set you up.

The watches are big, but they are very comfortable to wear.

Owner of Red Pilot


----------



## Rearmount (Sep 5, 2015)

I bought my SR9015L through Massdrop and it is one solid diver for the price! It's growing on me everyday, especially on a leather NATO. At first, I wasn't too sure how I would like the sterile dial, but it truly is a sleek piece.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Another post to say how impressive the watch quality is for the price. I've had the large pilot for about two years now and will suggest you periodically click on the watches lists as sold out on their site. I did that once to discover they had the older models available and on sale. 

I have been considering getting a Stowa for the movement upgrade and historical significance but I put on the Maratac and think I'll miss it's domed crystal and the extra money I'll be spending. I'm not sure that move would be justified, honestly. 

If you're interested, order the Maratac and if you're unhappy you can get most of your money back in the sales forum.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

My Mid Size Pilot, love it, no problems, CountyComm answered all questions, no problems with them at all, very pleased. The watch wears well for me, very comfortable.


----------



## benjaminkelley (Oct 29, 2015)

I've had a Large Pilot for about 6 months and I'm very happy with it. I've been ordering from County Comm for years for non-watch stuff.
I hear complaints about customer service but have never had any issues. In fact, when I ordered my pilot, the first I received was defective, it had an issue with the movement. They expedited(Next Day) me a replacement with absolutely no hassle or haggling.


----------



## John10 (Dec 28, 2014)

I have the mid pilot and it's excellent. The domed crystal is sweet, more so in real life than pictures indicate. Here's mine w my Damasko after I switched up straps between them









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

I put my mid on an eBay bracelet. I love it!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Sweet! You got lucky that the ends fit, can you lead me to the auction for that bracelet?

thanks,

Rob



lildrgn said:


> I put my mid on an eBay bracelet. I love it!


----------



## peekay07 (Sep 23, 2011)

so cool! ive been wanting to get the SR3...


----------



## MCH2112 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello John what nylon strap is that with the deployment clasp?
Thanks


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

I too have run across Maratac recently. From the videos on their site, it sounds like the bezel is very cheap on the SR-3. It still sounds like a great deal for a 9015 movement watch, but curious how people rate the build quality of the watch itself.


----------



## James Russle (Sep 30, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> My Mid Size Pilot, love it, no problems, CountyComm answered all questions, no problems with them at all, very pleased. The watch wears well for me, very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 6868498
> 
> ...


where did you get that strap? looks awesome. as far as build quality is concerned they are built tough as they are intended to be tool watches, I will say that the crown strips pretty easily if you are not carefull, I've owned 2 of these and had crown issues with both, luckily they were easy cheap crown fixes.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

I desperately want the red accent mid pilot.
I've been trying for months now with no luck. 

Once upon a time their site said it would restock on Feb 10, but they have taken the red watch off the site unless you know the URL.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

James Russle said:


> where did you get that strap? looks awesome. as far as build quality is concerned they are built tough as they are intended to be tool watches, I will say that the crown strips pretty easily if you are not carefull, I've owned 2 of these and had crown issues with both, luckily they were easy cheap crown fixes.


Thanks, I made it using paracord I got from CountyComm, the yellow is "lumed".


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a mid-pilot and I think it's a very solid watch. Design-wise, everything on the dial is in good proportion (hands, numerals, minute markers, second subdial, etc.).
Legibility is spot-on. The case is nicely brushed, pretty standard in shape though. I'm not really diggin' the drilled through lugs too.
And one more, lume is crazy!


----------



## Jeffro1 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have owned several, all good, tough watches, great values. I gave a mid-Pilot to my dad for his birthday and he loves it and wears it more than his other "nicer" watches.


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have owned couple of large pilot and a mid-pliot and now have the SR1 but looking to downsize to SR3. They are great watches, clean and simple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

They're good poolside as well...










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## beobachtungsuhr (Apr 15, 2014)

velvet396 said:


> I desperately want the red accent mid pilot.
> I've been trying for months now with no luck.
> 
> Once upon a time their site said it would restock on Feb 10, but they have taken the red watch off the site unless you know the URL.


I have a red accent large pilot for sale if you're interested.


----------



## johnlawschneider (Feb 3, 2016)

Let me preface my statement by saying I am only looking atm but very interested in a pilot I am centered on a size 44-47, after doing some work on Google U I've found more than a fair share of options maratac and steinhart being what I have narrowed it down too. My question is it appears you can buy a steinhart for say 100 more than the maratac 350vs450, in reviews and appearance in my estimation the steinhart gets the edge. Obviously I would rather save 100 bucks, what's the 100 get me? Why should or shouldn't I get the maratac over the steinhart 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

The 100 bucks will get you an ETA rather than Miyota, better dial finish and definitely better stock strap by miles. Both are basically good movt's but ETA has the edge. Based on my experience for owning both Steinhart (ETA 2824) and Maratac (Miyota 8245, modified 8215), I like the ETA in Steinhart more. The second hand runs more smoothly, I love staring at it for long. Winding feels much more sturdy (the sound, the clicks, etc.). Accuracy seems to be on par between both, I have no complain. Lumes on dial are equally good, but overall I think Steinhart has better quality in dial finish. Lastly about the stock strap, you can't really compare them. With Steinhart you will likely get a quality leather strap that could easily sell for $50-60 in the strap market, while you will only get a nylon nato with Maratac. I say the 100 bucks you save will be worth it. However Maratac watches are unique and more exclusive, they are aesthetically beautiful. I love the no-label concept too.

Sent from my SM-T116NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

The Steinhart would be well worth the extra hundred for sure. For all the above mentioned reasons. Maratac has personality for sure, but no real comparison there honestly.


----------



## gt_mule (May 6, 2011)

MCH2112 said:


> Hello John what nylon strap is that with the deployment clasp?
> Thanks


I was wondering this as well.


----------



## SGO930 (Jun 23, 2015)

They are very robust for the money. I searched around and found a 2014 example because I preferred the dial and wore it very contently for some time before picking up an Alpina auto chrono which has ticked all of my pilot boxes. Now thinking about parting with the Maratac because it just sits but not because its not a great watch that gets tons of compliments.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

I have both the Mid Pilot and the SR-1. Both are excellent, and I would recommend them for sure. Solid, good price, clean.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Some have 9015 hi-beat movements that hack and hand wind, like this Maratac GPT-1 is 46mm with Miyota 9015, domed sapphire crystal, screw-down crown and drilled, sharply turned down lugs, making it wear smaller than one would expect of a 46mm. Excellent lume too. One of the least expensive watches with a 28,800bph movement. On an Obris Morgan strap.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

on super engineer -


----------



## Jutt (May 4, 2007)

Had one years ago. Pretty good watches but ended up selling it and getting a TSAR from countycomm


----------



## ARAMP1 (Nov 17, 2007)

I picked up a 46mm version prior to my last deployment to Afghanistan. It was very sturdy and despite being knocked around in dirty/dusty conditions for the majority of a year, it hasn't missed a beat. And, it cleaned up nice when I got back home.


----------



## morrow (Mar 31, 2016)

Add me to the list. I fell in love with the large 2014 version (no triangle and w/ the 24 markings) and was able to find one 'unused' on eBay. I love everything about it... fairly simple dial, easy to read, great weight, crazy lume, very well made, list goes on. I have 6.5" wrists and the 46mm fits great on me, but finding shorter straps is a little tough. I currently use a black rubber (4 lines going down the middle) with a stainless clasp. It was really easy to cut the rubber to my size. Perfect combo for me, but I do need to find some nice leather short length straps in a few colors for those other occasions. I also went with the 2014 version because I felt it had a more classy/professional feel to it, but still works fine with a pair of sweats - it is all about the strap you use for this version - and that fits my lifestyle very well. If you are on the fence about it and like the look then I would highly recommend it.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

heres my mid pilot, in a line up with my others. i have the version with the triangle at 12. for me it was a great size, its able to be both a pure tool watch that has serious street cred with military and law enforcement professionals, as well as a nice looking almost formal watch. dress it up or down. the case finishing is clean and sharp, the crystal is very clear. my only criticism is that it sits a bit tall on the wrist. 
there is a very involved review on W&W from a few years back that inspired me to get mine. for the money its a really high quality piece.


----------



## TKMikey (Jan 18, 2015)

I had the original Mid Pilot from them a couple years ago. Great watch but a little small for me so I sold it. Never had an issue with it and it was built pretty well.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Just picked up a second hand mid pilot red and it's a nice wee watch, kept in good condition. came on a hirsch Liberty strap which suits it reasonably well although a tad small for my wrists. Anyway... Some pics and a lume shot!


























So all those Maratac owners, save me the grief and expense! what straps work best? Pilot, brown, black, rivet, traditional Zulu, perlon?


----------



## morrow (Mar 31, 2016)

I bought a black rubber with clasp for normal wear and love it. Small wrists so I cut the rubber to size with the clasp. I'll be buying some leathers at some point, but hard to find short ones I like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

morrow said:


> Add me to the list. I fell in love with the large 2014 version (no triangle and w/ the 24 markings) and was able to find one 'unused' on eBay. I love everything about it... fairly simple dial, easy to read, great weight, crazy lume, very well made, list goes on. I have 6.5" wrists and the 46mm fits great on me, but finding shorter straps is a little tough. I currently use a black rubber (4 lines going down the middle) with a stainless clasp. It was really easy to cut the rubber to my size. Perfect combo for me, but I do need to find some nice leather short length straps in a few colors for those other occasions. I also went with the 2014 version because I felt it had a more classy/professional feel to it, but still works fine with a pair of sweats - it is all about the strap you use for this version - and that fits my lifestyle very well. If you are on the fence about it and like the look then I would highly recommend it.


I have small wrists too and I can't stand having really long tail ends on my straps. I found someone on ebay (she's in Chile) and she custom makes straps. I've gotten 2 thick leather hand stitched panerai style straps custom length that I'm very pleased with. Next watch I get I will order another.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

230OCU said:


> So all those Maratac owners, save me the grief and expense! what straps work best? Pilot, brown, black, rivet, traditional Zulu, perlon?


Zulu or Bandrbands are what I rock for both the Mid Pilot and SR-1.


----------



## morrow (Mar 31, 2016)

dustytriumph said:


> I have small wrists too and I can't stand having really long tail ends on my straps. I found someone on ebay (she's in Chile) and she custom makes straps. I've gotten 2 thick leather hand stitched panerai style straps custom length that I'm very pleased with. Next watch I get I will order another.


Care to pm her ebay username?


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

If you're dishing the info, feel free to PM me as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Duderino-NYC (Sep 22, 2012)

Maratac SR-35


----------



## ssmith6 (Jan 4, 2018)

nice maratac! I just bought a gpt-1 but can't seem to find a thick nato or zulu strap? 
the black one that came with it is really flimsy.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I find Maratac NAtos to be thing but quite strong. Having said that I can only wear a NATO on smaller watches. My current work watch is a 36.5mm Seiko SNK805, it's on a cheap Bond NATO. works well. Tried a NATO on a 42mm dive watch, felt terrible, top heavy.


----------



## ssmith6 (Jan 4, 2018)

I actually grabbed a isofrane knock off from toxic natos. IT IS AWESOME. Highly recommended.
soft, comfortable, affordable,


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not sure if anyone is interested, but Maratac just told me that the mid-size Quartz Pilot watch will be back for sale around the end of March.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've recently bought the Mid-pilot II off ebay and was wondering if that version with the 24 hour dial and 5 minute markers was a one and done type thing in 2014? I don't see many of them posted in pictures. I really like it as it's more field watch than pilot. Was this a limited release from them?


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

I know that you posted this long ago, but I thought I would ask anyway. Does the lady from Chile make straps that would work well for really large wrists as well? Would you mind also sending me her contact information?

Thank you!



dustytriumph said:


> morrow said:
> 
> 
> > Add me to the list. I fell in love with the large 2014 version (no triangle and w/ the 24 markings) and was able to find one 'unused' on eBay. I love everything about it... fairly simple dial, easy to read, great weight, crazy lume, very well made, list goes on. I have 6.5" wrists and the 46mm fits great on me, but finding shorter straps is a little tough. I currently use a black rubber (4 lines going down the middle) with a stainless clasp. It was really easy to cut the rubber to my size. Perfect combo for me, but I do need to find some nice leather short length straps in a few colors for those other occasions. I also went with the 2014 version because I felt it had a more classy/professional feel to it, but still works fine with a pair of sweats - it is all about the strap you use for this version - and that fits my lifestyle very well. If you are on the fence about it and like the look then I would highly recommend it.
> ...


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

GratisShark said:


> I know that you posted this long ago, but I thought I would ask anyway. Does the lady from Chile make straps that would work well for really large wrists as well? Would you mind also sending me her contact information?
> 
> Thank you!


Happen to read your post and if by chance you don't hear back from that individual that you inquired about, you can try these people https://ziczacleather.com/custom-made-order/ apparently they do make/cater to custom orders. 
Though in all honesty I've never purchased any of their watch bands before but just from viewing their website they look pretty amazing and their prices aren't bad either. I just happen to come across their website earlier.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Orhorolgy said:


> Happen to read your post and if by chance you don't hear back from that individual that you inquired about, you can try these people https://ziczacleather.com/custom-made-order/ apparently they do make/cater to custom orders.
> Though in all honesty I've never purchased any of their watch bands before but just from viewing their website they look pretty amazing and their prices aren't bad either. I just happen to come across their website earlier.
> 
> Just my $0.02


I think this might be the lady your looking for GratisShark.... https://www.martuleather.com/

Mind you the ZicZac stuff looks interesting


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I have several 'Martu' straps, she does top work.


----------

